# Bremsleitung für HS33 mit Y-Stück



## soul-biker (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal hier bei den Trialern nachfragen wo man für die HS33 diese Bremsleitungen herbekommt mit dem Y-Stück, hab das schon bei einigen Trialern gesehn.


----------



## misanthropia (12. Dezember 2007)

monty www.monty-fahrradimport.de 11.70â¬ dauert 3 min. da mal unter bremszubehÃ¶r zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (12. Dezember 2007)

was bringt so ein y stück?


----------



## Psilocybin (12. Dezember 2007)

eigentlich nur das die Beläge syncron bremsen ^^ oda irre ich mich da


----------



## misanthropia (12. Dezember 2007)

also nach meiner Erfahrung bringt das nur eine günbstigere Zugverlegung. Du sparst dir halt den Schlauch in der Mitte. Ich bin wieder weg vom Y verteiler weil das andere wesentlich leichter zu entlüften ist, der Verteiler unverschämt teuer ist. 
Die DIfferenz in der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist minimal und merkt man bei unserem Fahren doch sowieso nicht. AUßerdem ist das magura system ja so ausgeklügelt dass die Kräfte an der Felge gleich sind. Nur weil ein belag die Flanke berührt, bremst er noch lange nicht merklich. Dann fährt erstmal der zweite Zylinder aus und erst wenn der auch berührt kann man bremsen. 
Ich wiederhole also nochmal. spart euch das Geld und macht den schlauch zwischen den Nehmerkolben einfach etwas länger. Auch das wechseln der schläuche ist wesentlich einfacher ohne y verteiler, mneiner ist dabei nämlich kaputtgegangen weil es bauartbedingt einfach nicht geht über 2 Stutzen die KRaft beim aufklopfen grade zu verteilen, sodass sie einfach schnell abbrechen können. auch mit gummihammer


----------



## Scr4t (12. Dezember 2007)

Y-Verteiler = Geldverschwendung

ISt nur unnötige arbeit und blöde zum entlüften. Desweiteren ist der vorteil mit gleichzeitig rausfahrenden belägen nicht garantiert. Der eine Kolben kann immer noch einen viel größeren Reibwiderstand haben, dann kommt er auch erst später raus.

Spar dir das Geld und geh fahren, anstelle unnötig zu schrauben.


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Dezember 2007)

war ja nur ne frage


----------



## misanthropia (13. Dezember 2007)

daher auch die antworten von uns


----------

